# 10 v6 front bumpers - £200 each



## tonksy26

I've managed to get group buy together for 10 v6 front bumpers. I'm not making money on them and doing it for the club so it would be £200 collected or you arrange a courier.

All genuine Audi bumpers

First 10 get them at this amazing price, 1 bumper per user.


----------



## J•RED

tonksy26 said:


> I've managed to get group buy together for 10 v6 front bumpers. I'm not making money on them and doing it for the club so it would be £200 collected or you arrange a courier.
> 
> All genuine Audi bumpers
> 
> First 10 get them at this amazing price, 1 bumper per user.


Do they come with the grills?


----------



## mullum

Sorry if I'm supposed to know this, but do they come with grilles ?


----------



## tonksy26

J•RED said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've managed to get group buy together for 10 v6 front bumpers. I'm not making money on them and doing it for the club so it would be £200 collected or you arrange a courier.
> 
> All genuine Audi bumpers
> 
> First 10 get them at this amazing price, 1 bumper per user.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they come with the grills?
Click to expand...

Comes with the bottom 3 grilles but not the upper grille (big one)

All come primed btw, so will require painting.


----------



## Nikos3008

Sorry mate but where are you based just wondering for collection?


----------



## Jay-225

Very interested, going to check where you are on google map :lol:

Edit: Manchester :lol: i will look in to delivery... do them come well packaged or just a bare bumper?


----------



## Nikos3008

Sorry just logged in on pc (was on phone) and can see your from Rochdale...when u expecting payment?

Cheers


----------



## adajason

Put me down for one of these please. What's the situation with delivery ? hopefully it goes a bit smoother than the tie-bar Group Buy


----------



## TT Boycie

interested mate although April 1st springs to mind


----------



## Garth

Of this is genuine, I'll take one... if it's a wind up, I'll take one of your legs :grin:


----------



## Nimdy

I would be interested if not a wind up.

Russell


----------



## corradoman

put me down for one please


----------



## conlechi

Bargain :roll:


----------



## JS53MES

if this isn't a joke i'll have one


----------



## tonksy26

:lol: sorry guys, I had to do it ! Thought I'd see if anyone did fall for it :lol:

Managed to get a few people though 

(No money was taken from anyone btw, although people did try)

:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## corradoman

Naughty naughty :lol:


----------



## JS53MES

knew it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## J•RED

Fair play :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Fair play? An April Fool's joke on 31st March? Seriously? :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Nimdy

I agree technically not an April Fools as posted on the 31st March, so maybe we should all turn up :evil:


----------



## tonksy26

Have TT forum put there clocks forward ?

Don't think they have

Was actually posted just after midnight


----------



## YELLOW_TT

tonksy26 said:


> Have TT forum put there clocks forward ?
> 
> Don't think they have
> 
> Was actually posted just after midnight


Now whose the fool :wink: you put the clock forward in your profile section so if yours is wrong it is because you haven't corrected it :wink: :lol: 
Just as a side note there was a guy on here who got a mint undamaged V6 bumper from eBay for £50 a few years ago


----------



## tonksy26

YELLOW_TT said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have TT forum put there clocks forward ?
> 
> Don't think they have
> 
> Was actually posted just after midnight
> 
> 
> 
> Now whose the fool :wink: you put the clock forward in your profile section so if yours is wrong it is because you haven't corrected it :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

That post doesn't make sense ? I haven't put any clock forward on here nor should I have to should I ? The TT forum is running an hour behind the 'real' time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

tonksy26 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have TT forum put there clocks forward ?
> 
> Don't think they have
> 
> Was actually posted just after midnight
> 
> 
> 
> Now whose the fool :wink: you put the clock forward in your profile section so if yours is wrong it is because you haven't corrected it :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That post doesn't make sense ? I haven't put any clock forward on here nor should I have to should I ? The TT forum is running an hour behind the 'real' time.
Click to expand...

You need to go to your profile then board preferences and change the clock to British summer time


----------



## tonksy26

YELLOW_TT said:


> You need to go to your profile then board preferences and change the clock to British summer time


Stupid forum ! :lol:

Anyway. Still posted it on 1st weather the thread time says so or not :lol:


----------



## Jay-225

Arse hole :lol: :wink: as per my pm when can i expect delivery :lol:


----------



## Kprincess

tonksy26 said:


> :lol: sorry guys, I had to do it ! Thought I'd see if anyone did fall for it :lol:
> 
> Managed to get a few people though
> 
> (No money was taken from anyone btw, although people did try)
> 
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


Pillock :lol:

Ps you guys are naive if you think your getting a V6 bumper with grills for that price :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

I am soooooo glad that this was an April Fools joke as I only just had my front bumper fully re-sprayed a few months back and would have been devastated if this had come up knowing I would be needing an other bumper re-spray


----------



## Bucky

BaueruTc said:


> I am soooooo glad that this was an April Fools joke as I only just had my front bumper fully re-sprayed a few months back and would have been devastated if this had come up knowing I would be needing an other bumper re-spray


+1.....just shelled out over £1,200 for mine six months ago with painting. JOKER :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

can you also get the upper grille :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Think you've already got a pretty good-working grill, Don Kebab. :wink:


----------

